# Riding around Solvang-Templeton-Santa Barbera



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Four of us are coming down for some sunshine and warm weather riding around the 1st of March and we are wondering which of the areas rides you'd rate at the top? We'd prefer little traffic, love single lane paved if it's reasonable, and would like to alternate between some climbing days (3500 to 5000 vert and 45 miles) and some fairly flat to rolling 70 mile recovery days (maybe 1800 vert total). 

Some of the roads that look good on Google Earth are: 
Figueroa Mountain rd.
Santa rita road out of templeton
Santa rosa creek road and old creek road
Santa rosa road to Drum Canyon road to cat canyon to foxen canyon
Parkhill road—w pozo road
San Simeon creek road
San Marcos road to painted cave road to Camino Cielo—Gibraltar road

Don't know the reality of riding on these roads or incorporating them into loops? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Anything within a 45 min drive of Solvang would be good.

Thanks again


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know all those roads, but I'll comment where I can.

I understand Figueroa Mtn is the classic climb in the area, although I've never done it.

Santa Rosa Rd from Buellton to Lompoc is a very quiet two-lane road with gentle rollers. You can return to Solvang on Hwy 246 with the wind at your back.

I've done Santa Rosa and Foxen Canyon, but not Drum or Cat. That should be an excellent ride, with some climbing, but nothing big. 

Santa Rosa Creek Rd from Cambria is very quiet. It's a big climb which is very steep at the top. 

I've never done San Simeon Creek Rd, but that is the middle of nowhere. Be prepared for anything and expect there to be no services.

I've seen that San Marcos, Camino Cielo, Gibraltar loop mentioned before, but haven't done it. The major hang up is that SanMarcos Road (Hwy 154) has a lot of traffic, all moving at high speed. Not a good place for a bike.

I can also recommend the area East and North of Templeton. That's where the Wildflower Century goes. There are a lot of quiet oak-covered roads out there, with rolling hills. Check out the rides at slobc.org .

It should be noted that there are plenty of wineries in both areas if your plan calls for a rest day. A pleasant diversion in the Solvang area is the short loop on Alamo Pinatado, returning on Ballard Canyon. This is the Solvang TT route in the ToC. There are quite a few tasting rooms en route. 

HTH,
JSR


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

JSR said:


> I don't know all those roads, but I'll comment where I can.
> 
> I understand Figueroa Mtn is the classic climb in the area, although I've never done it.
> 
> ...


JSR,
I really appreciate your input. It will be of much help as I will come down a bit early and drive some of these routes.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

If you stop at the bike shop in Solvang first they can suggest a good loop or three. There's also a nice group ride that meets at the Bulldog Cafe, a cycling friendly coffee house, every Saturday morning. It's worth it to stop in and admire all the photos of the pros on the walls. In any event, you can't go wrong with any road in the area...except Fig Mt. in the Summer... ouch.


----------



## occyclist (May 15, 2009)

Figueroa Mtn Rd is a must. You can turn around at the summit or go down the other side, but be careful of the decent. The beginning of the climb is a tough, 16%+ 4 turn switchback section, this will last about .5 mile. After that the climb stays between 6%-12% for the remaining miles. It is a pretty exposed climb, so if it is sunny you will get hot. Wind can also be an issue. About 2/3rds of the way up you hit a ranger station where you can get water. Last 1/3 is the best as you enter the timber range. 

Have fun


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*+1 for Figueroa*



occyclist said:


> Figueroa Mtn Rd is a must. You can turn around at the summit or go down the other side, but be careful of the decent. The beginning of the climb is a tough, 16%+ 4 turn switchback section, this will last about .5 mile. After that the climb stays between 6%-12% for the remaining miles. It is a pretty exposed climb, so if it is sunny you will get hot. Wind can also be an issue. About 2/3rds of the way up you hit a ranger station where you can get water. Last 1/3 is the best as you enter the timber range.
> 
> Have fun


I did Fig a couple of weeks ago and had to dodge a bunch of cars with families driving up to play in the snow.

If you do it in March after a good rain/snow event, be careful.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for the information. I'm going to come down a couple of days early to drive some of the rides. Our group will be doing 7 days and my wife and I may stay for another week or two or we may head across the country for some riding in Florida--depending on the weather.

From the leads you've given me, it looks like the areas from Solvang to San Luis Obispo could keep us entertained for quite a while.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The climb up Peachy Canyon in Paso Robles meanders through oak trees and goes by many vineyards. It's a great climb.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*This should help*

This should help:

http://www.slobc.org/local-rides/index.html

Santa Rita is a great road route, but, the majority of it is dirt. San Simeon Creek Rd is a dead end, it's an "out and back" ride.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

*just got home--what a great place for winter riding*

I want to thank everyone for the info. We had a great 7 days of riding. Actually stayed in Los Alamos and was extremely happy to find that it was the hub for many of the great rides. We found little traffic on most of the rides, great scenery, and courteous drivers.

I arrived a couple of days early to scout the rides and was glad I did. In a couple of days I'll post what I think are the best loops for others not familiar with the area. It should help in avoiding some of the "chamber of commerce" rides that pale in the company of the quality loops.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Were you guys riding Tepusquet Cyn yesterday? I saw a small group of riders enjoying the great weather.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

AFS said:


> Were you guys riding Tepusquet Cyn yesterday? I saw a small group of riders enjoying the great weather.


No, we did it about 10 days ago. That is the smoothest single lane ever.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

SwiftSolo said:


> No, we did it about 10 days ago. That is the smoothest single lane ever.


It's been heaven since they repaved it about 7 years ago. Before that it was more like Drum Cyn. Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself on the central coast.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

*As a follow up--i just spent another 4 great days of riding there!*

Had a great time-many nice people and courteous drivers. Here's some photos from both trips.

Incidentally, it's about 1,000 miles from Tacoma down but it is an easy drive for one day if you leave at about 7:30 in the morning, stop and take a 2 hour nap at dust, and complete the drive after dark.

While no place in the US can rival the rides around Mt Rainier and St. Helens in the summer, I doubt you'll find a better place for riding in the late winter and early spring than Solvang. If you stay outside of Solvang, the room rates are reasonable and you can avoid the circus that is Solvang itself.

These should give those unfamiliar with the area a little of the flavor.
View attachment 196255


View attachment 196256


View attachment 196257


View attachment 196258


View attachment 196259


View attachment 196260


View attachment 196261


View attachment 196262


View attachment 196263


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Great photographs... I'm really digging this area since moving from San Jose to Atascadero!


----------

